# Installing a port: Malformed conditional



## ssbear (Oct 9, 2016)

Hi.

I've installed a FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE.
I've built a new world (without some features, like Wifi, etc...), in 11.0-RELEASE branch.
I've download 11.0-RELEASE ports tree.

When I want to build some ports, I've got this message:

```
root@orthanc:/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc # make config-recursive
===> Setting user-specified options for vlc-2.2.4,4 and dependencies
make[1]: "/usr/ports/devel/py-nose/Makefile" line 23: Malformed conditional (${PYTHON_REL} >= 3000)
make[1]: Fatal errors encountered -- cannot continue/usr/ports/Mk/Scripts/depends-list.sh: 2: parameter not set
make[1]: "/usr/ports/devel/py-nose/Makefile" line 23: Malformed conditional (${PYTHON_REL} >= 3000)
make[1]: Fatal errors encountered -- cannot continue
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/py-nose
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/multimedia/vlc
```

Any ideas, guys? Some problem if I download the Head ports tree.
Here some informations:

```
root@orthanc:/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc # uname -a
FreeBSD orthanc 11.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE #0 r306211: Thu Sep 22 21:43:30 UTC 2016     root@releng2.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


```
root@orthanc:/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc # pkg info | grep py
py27-cairo-1.10.0_2            Python 2 bindings for Cairo
py27-dbus-1.2.0_1              Python2 bindings for the D-BUS messaging system
py27-dnspython-1.12.0          DNS toolkit for Python
py27-feedparser-5.2.1          Universal feed parser written in Python
py27-gobject-2.28.6_6          Python bindings for GObject
py27-gobject3-3.18.2           Common files for the Python bindings for GObject
py27-gtk2-2.24.0_4             Set of Python bindings for GTK+
py27-gtksourceview-2.10.1_2    Python bindings for GtkSourceView 2
py27-iso8601-0.1.11            Simple module to parse ISO 8601 dates
py27-libxml2-2.9.4             Python interface for XML parser library for GNOME
py27-musicbrainzngs-0.5        Python Musicbrainz NGS site bindings
py27-mutagen-1.32              Python-based audio metadata tag reader and writer
py27-setuptools27-20.0         Python packages installer
pydbus-common-1.2.0_1          Common files for the Python bindings for the D-BUS messaging system
pygobject3-common-3.18.2       Common files for the Python bindings for GObject
python-2.7_2,2                 The "meta-port" for the default version of Python interpreter
python2-2_3                    The "meta-port" for version 2 of the Python interpreter
python27-2.7.12                Interpreted object-oriented programming language
xdpyinfo-1.3.2                 Display information utility for X
```

Thanks a lot!

Regards,


----------



## ssbear (Oct 9, 2016)

And some problem when using HEAD ports tree:


```
root@orthanc:/usr/ports/net-p2p/transmission-gtk # make config-recursive
===> Setting user-specified options for transmission-gtk-2.92 and dependencies
make[1]: "/usr/ports/devel/py-nose/Makefile" line 23: Malformed conditional (${PYTHON_REL} >= 3000)
make[1]: Fatal errors encountered -- cannot continue/usr/ports/Mk/Scripts/depends-list.sh: 2: parameter not set
make[1]: "/usr/ports/devel/py-nose/Makefile" line 23: Malformed conditional (${PYTHON_REL} >= 3000)
make[1]: Fatal errors encountered -- cannot continue
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/py-nose
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/net-p2p/transmission-gtk
```


```
root@orthanc:/usr/ports # svnlite info                                          Path: .
Working Copy Root Path: /usr/ports
URL: https://svn.freebsd.org/ports/head
Relative URL: ^/head
Repository Root: https://svn.freebsd.org/ports
Repository UUID: 35697150-7ecd-e111-bb59-0022644237b5
Revision: 423567
Node Kind: directory
Schedule: normal
Last Changed Author: riggs
Last Changed Rev: 423567
Last Changed Date: 2016-10-09 09:49:26 +0200 (Sun, 09 Oct 2016)
```


----------



## marino (Oct 9, 2016)

post the contents of /etc/make.conf.


----------



## ssbear (Oct 9, 2016)

```
root@orthanc:/usr/ports # cat /etc/make.conf
# Begin portconf settings
# Do not touch these lines
.if !empty(.CURDIR:M/usr/ports*) && exists(/usr/local/libexec/portconf)
_PORTCONF!=/usr/local/libexec/portconf
.if ${_PORTCONF} != "|"
.for i in ${_PORTCONF:S/^|//:S/|/ /g}
${i:C/^([^=]*)=.*/\1/}=${i:C/^[^=]*=//:S/%/ /g}
.endfor
.endif
.endif
# End portconf settings

OPTIONS_UNSET=CUPS DOCS EXAMPLES DEBUG
OPTIONS_SET=OPTIMIZED_CFLAGS


CPUTYPE?=core2
CFLAGS=-O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -march=core2
COPTFLAGS=-O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -march=core2

BUILD_STATIC=YES
BUILD_OPTIMIZED=YES
WITH_CPUFLAGS=YES
WITHOUT_NOUVEAU=YES


USES=gnome
KERNCONF=ORTHANC
MODULES_OVERRIDE = fuse
```


----------



## marino (Oct 9, 2016)

try running `make -C /usr/ports/net-p2p/transmission-gtk -V PKGNAME` before and after temporarily renaming /etc/make.conf.  If it works after, your make.conf is causing the problem.

btw, that "USES=gnome" looks highly suspicious in general.


----------



## ssbear (Oct 9, 2016)

Yes, it was my USES=gnome!
Thanks a lot for your help!

I don't known why this USES is there (OK, it's me, but I don't know why I put it in my /etc/make.conf). I'm gonna read the usage of USES value.


----------



## kpa (Oct 9, 2016)

ssbear said:


> Yes, it was my USES=gnome!
> Thanks a lot for your help!
> 
> I don't known why this USES is there (OK, it's me, but I don't know why I put it in my /etc/make.conf). I'm gonna read the usage of USES value.



You never want to use USES in make.conf(5), it's strictly reserved for port Makefiles.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 9, 2016)

ssbear said:


> CFLAGS=-O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -march=core2 COPTFLAGS=-O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -march=core2


Please do not do set CFLAGS or COPTFLAGS.  They lead to mysterious failures and prevent ports that can use real optimizations from using them.


----------

